# Project Stumpbroke MS290



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

A local customer of mine brought me a Ms 290 to modify. Not sure what kind of gains to expect out of it, but figured it's worth a try. 

This thread is not a step by step rebuild thread. If I can find a link I'll post it. I beleive THall has a thread on how to rebuild one of these.

Just gonna post some picks of my work. 

Pic of the motor in my vise with the degree wheel.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws015-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws015-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here's the numbers
Ex Dur-158*
Trans Dur-120*
In Dur-158*
Blowdown-19*

I've also got some timed cuts made before I tore it down. I'll post them later once I git the after times down, and report the results.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

http://arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133453.htm
I think this is the link to The rebuild.

Some pics of the ports before.
Intake
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws017-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws017-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Exhuast
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws024.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

After pics of the ports (sorry I didn't take any pics of the outside ports before)

Inktake
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws031.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws031.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws029.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws029.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Exhuast

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws030-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws030-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws028.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws028.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

You can see I couldn't do much with the uppr transfers. The ring spaceing kept me from doin any more. I guess I could move the locator pins, but don't think it would be worth the effort.

I've got more work to do on it. Thinkin of welding up a small popup to improve the comp. Also got to gut the muffler & make it breath.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 8, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> You can see I couldn't do much with the uppr transfers. The ring spaceing kept me from doin any more. I guess I could move the locator pins, but don't think it would be worth the effort.
> 
> I've got more work to do on it. Thinkin of welding up a small popup to improve the comp. Also got to gut the muffler & make it breath.


 
Interested to see the gains... You bout ready to experiment on a 028? Oh, and the 460? Stihl lookin'... Sorry buddy...:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Interested to see the gains... You bout ready to experiment on a 028? Oh, and the 460? Stihl lookin'... Sorry buddy...:msp_confused:



Bring it on, No prob on the 460. Maybee I'll port my dad's Husky 460 & beat them all:msp_ohmy:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good man, nice pics and all. 

The guy is goin to be very surprised with he puts it back in the wood!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 8, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Bring it on, No prob on the 460. Maybee I'll port my dad's Husky 460 & beat them all:msp_ohmy:


 
You know? I even lowered myself to calling the local saw shop and asking if they had any damaged or shelled 460's, and they acted like that just "never" happens!!! :msp_angry:
Psshhh... I'll bet they got a pile of them things in the back... You know there are hundreds of them things committing hary kary all over the ozarks...
:beat_shot:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 8, 2011)

I would have never guessed that the numbers would be that high on a stock ms290.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Looks good man, nice pics and all.
> 
> The guy is goin to be very surprised with he puts it back in the wood!


 
Thanks, hope yer right.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 8, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> I would have never guessed that the numbers would be that high on a stock ms290.


 
They do look good. I was able to take a good amount of meat ot of both ports. Should see some noticable gains.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 8, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> They do look good. I was able to take a good amount of meat ot of both ports. Should see some noticable gains.


 
They definitely need it! lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 8, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> They definitely need it! lol


 
To quote saw troll... "they're overweight pigs"...


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm still trying to find you a shelled 460 as well, my cousin thinks he has one, he had to go out of town for the weekend to a wedding. I guess I'm just going to have to load up and go over and see what he has for sure. He was positive he had two or three 044/440's and two thrashed 660's and one thrashed 066. I just got to convince him he needs to part with some of his junk.

The work on the 290 looks great. I've got to get that 133 over to you, so we can show that young whipper snapping 7900 who it's daddy is.


----------



## sefh3 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW I didn't think there was that much to remove out of those clamshells. I think I need to start reading and figure this porting stuff out. Those numbers don't mean anything to me so I need to do some reading here. 

Great work on the ports.


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 8, 2011)

.......subscribing opcorn:


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 8, 2011)

I new we would convert you to running real saws. The addiction will get stronger as you test this saw and before you know it you will own a MS460:hmm3grin2orange:

Nice work:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice, do you have a TIG to weld a popup? I've been thinking of trying that someday.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll have to admit I made a mistake. I read the degree wheel wrong on the ex port. I read 99* it was actually 101*. guess I read the wrong side of the 100* mark. I caught the mistake checking the timing after porting. I lowered the intake to give me a lil more dur to catch it up to the exuast (the first wrong reading). Not sure if I'm gonna raise the ex or not. Sorry fer the mixup. Here's the stock & modded timing #'s

Stock
Ex dur- 158*
Trans dur- 120*
In dur- 158*
blowdown- 19*

Modded
Ex dur- 158*
Trans dur- 120*
In dur- 166*
blowdown-19*


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Nice, do you have a TIG to weld a popup? I've been thinking of trying that someday.


 
Yep I got a Miller syncrowave 180. So far I've done 4 succesfull popups. I think I'll do a small popup & increase the ex dur a few deg & hope I don't sacrifice any torque.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 9, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Yep I got a Miller syncrowave 180. So far I've done 4 succesfull popups. I think I'll do a small popup & increase the ex dur a few deg & hope I don't sacrifice any torque.


 
Are you using a jig to hold the piston? If not, have you had any warp on ya?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Are you using a jig to hold the piston? If not, have you had any warp on ya?


 
No, just make a small weld then quench it with a wet rag. It takes a while to do it this way, but so far useing this method I haven't scraped any. Probably not the most professional way to do it but I make it work. The first one I done fer my 288 I just welded it without quenching. It warped the pee out of it. I was able to salvage it in my vise with the plastic jaws & some light sanding.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice Stump, I am like the other guys hunting you a 460. The other day in a saw shop I stepped over the Arc of the convent the Holly Grail and Jimmy Hoffa but not MS460 in site.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice Stump, I am like the other guys hunting you a 460. The other day in a saw shop I stepped over the Arc of the convent the Holly Grail and Jimmy Hoffa but not MS460 in site.


 
One of these days we're gonna read in the paper about Stephen... "man hospitalized after tripping in garage and impaling himself on 14 felling dogs"...


----------



## parrisw (Jul 9, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Yep I got a Miller syncrowave 180. So far I've done 4 succesfull popups. I think I'll do a small popup & increase the ex dur a few deg & hope I don't sacrifice any torque.


 
Cool. I haven't had the need to yet, but itching to try it. I got a Lincoln Square Wave, precision TIG 185. I got enough scrap cylinders to make a few holders for the piston, was going to cut the cylinder in half vertically then clamp that around the piston for a holder/heatsink.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Cool. I haven't had the need to yet, but itching to try it. I got a Lincoln Square Wave, precision TIG 185. I got enough scrap cylinders to make a few holders for the piston, was going to cut the cylinder in half vertically then clamp that around the piston for a holder/heatsink.


 
I should probably do the same thing. 
I need to git a lathe so I can make some holders.


----------



## parrisw (Jul 9, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I should probably do the same thing.
> I need to git a lathe so I can make some holders.


 
Ya, a lathe helps for sure, I don't know what I'd do without mine. 

How do you do the popup after welding then? Just leave it as is?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 9, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I'm still trying to find you a shelled 460 as well, my cousin thinks he has one, he had to go out of town for the weekend to a wedding. I guess I'm just going to have to load up and go over and see what he has for sure. He was positive he had two or three 044/440's and two thrashed 660's and one thrashed 066. I just got to convince him he needs to part with some of his junk.
> 
> The work on the 290 looks great. I've got to get that 133 over to you, so we can show that young whipper snapping 7900 who it's daddy is.


 
Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! Dollie got her a 24" black bar this morning. Lookin more like the BLACK WIDOW now!!!
Get that 029 done stump! We need video if you can swing it!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! Dollie got her a 24" black bar this morning. Lookin more like the BLACK WIDOW now!!!
> Get that 029 done stump! We need video if you can swing it!


 
We need some pics of that Dollie!!

Gotta wait fer the rings & seals to git here so I can finnish it up. 

Don't count on a vid, yer lucky to git pics. I'm still on dialup & a puter made in 1932, LOL.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 9, 2011)

Hope it's worth yer time souping up that clamshell Chad.opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 9, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> We need some pics of that Dollie!!
> 
> Gotta wait fer the rings & seals to git here so I can finnish it up.
> 
> Don't count on a vid, yer lucky to git pics. I'm still on dialup & a puter made in 1932, LOL.


 
I'll put em on the gtg thread Monday. Love the I-phone, but ain't figured out how to post pics from it yet.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Love the I-phone, but ain't figured out how to post pics from it yet.


 
The only way I have figured it out is to send them to a online place like photobucket, then copy and paste the IMG link to here. Its actually easier than posting pictures from my home computer once I figured it out. Maybe that'll help ya out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

CunningLinguist said:


> Hope it's worth yer time souping up that clamshell Chad.opcorn:


 
Me to buddy!!!:msp_scared:



Hedgerow said:


> I'll put em on the gtg thread Monday. Love the I-phone, but ain't figured out how to post pics from it yet.



Got yer pics of the Dollie, looks sweet


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 9, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> The only way I have figured it out is to send them to a online place like photobucket, then copy and paste the IMG link to here. Its actually easier than posting pictures from my home computer once I figured it out. Maybe that'll help ya out.


 
+1000 just download the photobucket app for free and ur set. I can take a pic, and have it on the forum in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 9, 2011)

Come on Stump, it's easier than that to do a pop up, just get you some Loctite 424 and glue a couple quarters on the top, they dang sure won't come off after using 424. I turned a busing to put in a draw bar and used some of it to glue the bushing in thinking it would be temporary, guess what, that dang bushing is still there. I've had it hooked to 10' x 48" roller filled with water, a plow, disc, baler etc. I've had to turn a few pins down. We use the stuff to glue barrel liners in when re-barreling old shot out .22's, the stuff is incredible. I may have to find a wild thing and see if it will actually work.lol


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Jul 9, 2011)

Are you gonna do anything to the carb? I've been looking at boring mine a couple of millimeters but I haven't come up with a good way to replace the butterfly.
After seeing your work here, it has refueled me. I'll take it to work Monday and study some more.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

BigMoneyGrip said:


> Are you gonna do anything to the carb? I've been looking at boring mine a couple of millimeters but I haven't come up with a good way to replace the butterfly.
> After seeing your work here, it has refueled me. I'll take it to work Monday and study some more.


 
No, not somethin I've gottin into yet. Just gonna make a nice lil firewood saw out of it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the final timing #'s

EX-164*
TR-120*
IN-166*
BD-22*


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking good Mang.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

Pics of the piston, Squish is &.040". The popup is .080" & should help make up fer the large squish area.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws017-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws017-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 9, 2011)

Stump my 88 needs help ,plus i got a bench fer youall .


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> Stump my 88 needs help ,plus i got a bench fer youall .


 
What kind of help?? 

I'll give you a hollar next time I'm goin to the big city.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 9, 2011)

think it has the flu , i got rings and gaskets


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> think it has the flu , i got rings and gaskets


 
PM sent


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 9, 2011)

Dang Stump,

You kinda stole my thunder!

I've been looking for a cheap 039/390 to do that to!!!
I think it would surprise a few people.


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 9, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Dang Stump,
> 
> You kinda stole my thunder!
> 
> ...


 

Sorry Mike, just figured it's time to show some of my work. Let people know what I can do. Aint much but I have fun with it.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 10, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I'm still trying to find you a shelled 460 as well, my cousin thinks he has one, he had to go out of town for the weekend to a wedding. I guess I'm just going to have to load up and go over and see what he has for sure. He was positive he had two or three 044/440's and two thrashed 660's and one thrashed 066. I just got to convince him he needs to part with some of his junk.
> 
> The work on the 290 looks great. I've got to get that 133 over to you, so we can show that young whipper snapping 7900 who it's daddy is.


 i am looking for a 66 you say hes gone but you have keys . just teasing but i do have a 460 that would be extra if i could find a 660


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 10, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> PM sent


 
An 088 now stump is into the right color and size of saw :hmm3grin2orange: Just ####ting ya, good stuff stumpy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 10, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> Stump my 88 needs help ,plus i got a bench fer youall .


 


stumpyshusky said:


> What kind of help??
> 
> I'll give you a hollar next time I'm goin to the big city.


 
Hay stump don't be eye balling his 051 I called dipps on that one at his GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 10, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Pics of the piston, Squish is &.040". The popup is .080" & should help make up fer the large squish area.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws017-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws017-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
That is pretty nice work there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 10, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> An 088 now stump is into the right color and size of saw :hmm3grin2orange: Just ####ting ya, good stuff stumpy.


 
Hay you leave him a lone He knows who builds the best German saw.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: It starts with a Dolmar.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 10, 2011)

No worries, I have no need to own any of these Stihls. Just feel sorry for em & tryin to give them all the help they need.:msp_biggrin: Kinda like helpin a fat kid loose weight & git in shape.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 10, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is pretty nice work there.


 
Thanks buddy, it aint perfect but it does look better in person. I need to do some better lighting when I take these photos:msp_thumbup: 


I also want to thank everybody else too so far. Positive support just makes it all the more fun.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Stump, that pop-up looks mighty good!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2011)

Way to go Stumpy. I like the fact that your stepping outside the box and doing something different. There's no doubt that what you're doing to this saw will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 10, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Hey Stump, that pop-up looks mighty good!!! :msp_thumbsup:


 
Thanks Don.



blsnelling said:


> Way to go Stumpy. I like the fact that your stepping outside the box and doing something different. There's no doubt that what you're doing to this saw will make a HUGE difference.


 
How did you know that I live in a box?? You been spyin on me??
Thanks fer the complement. I like to things out of the norm sometimes. This is the first clamshell Stihl I've been into. They aint too bad, plenty of meat to work with.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> What kind of help??
> 
> I'll give you a hollar next time I'm goin to the big city.


 
Not without stopping by the plant here first!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 13, 2011)

How is the build going?:cool2::cool2:


----------



## parrisw (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya, hows the saw? Any video yet? Heck do they have TV where you live?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How is the build going?:cool2::cool2:


 


parrisw said:


> Ya, hows the saw? Any video yet? Heck do they have TV where you live?


 
Waitin on the rings & seals to git here, I should waited to start the thread till I git everything in but I couldn't wait. Workin on a 088 in the mean time. Plus gittin other customers machines done in the shop. As soon as I make more headway I'll post it.

Actually I don't have regular tv. Those government approved converter boxes didn't last worth a darn. So we just watch movies fer entertainment. We're plannin on gittin satalite set up before too long

Thanks fer the concern on the saw.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 13, 2011)

hey man we still good for saturday evening and where did the 088 come from i want it


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey man we still good for saturday evening and where did the 088 come from i want it


 
Sorry buddy, Wife's wattin to take the boy's to the zoo or sumthin this weekend.:msp_thumbdn: What about tomarrow or Fri afternoon???

By the way, Less if yer reading this yer invited too so git yer sorry tail ready to come over!!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 13, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry buddy, Wife's wattin to take the boy's to the zoo or sumthin this weekend.:msp_thumbdn: What about tomarrow or Fri afternoon???
> 
> By the way, Less if yer reading this yer invited too so git yer sorry tail ready to come over!!!!:msp_biggrin:


 
Im reading it. Got Johns 088 didnt ya??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Im reading it. Got Johns 088 didnt ya??:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yup, Gonna see if I can help it run that huge Cannon bar he uses for milling. Lots of elbow room in the big cylinders. 

Gots me a new air- pencile grinder too


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like there is a nother thread in the making.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 13, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Yup, Gonna see if I can help it run that huge Cannon bar he uses for milling. Lots of elbow room in the big cylinders.
> 
> Gots me a new air- pencile grinder too


 
Show off.:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 13, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Show off.:msp_tongue:


 
Your just jealous.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 13, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Your just jealous.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


 
Yep, a little.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like there is a nother thread in the making.


 
Possibly 



logging22 said:


> Show off.:msp_tongue:


 
It's just a Harbor freight cheapie, but it's not too bad.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay stump don't be eye balling his 051 I called dipps on that one at his GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


 bring that 66 and we will have a serious discussion , in the mean time the 51 is going on mill duty ,she is slow but quiet and smooth .


----------



## atvguns (Jul 13, 2011)

Stump the popup looks good wish you had it all done I would bring my video camera and my stock 029 over and do a vid of the two


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 13, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Yep, a little.


 
Are U running the saw U got from Teacherman.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Stump the popup looks good wish you had it all done I would bring my video camera and my stock 029 over and do a vid of the two


 
Thanks, We can arrange that, I don't have a deadline on this saw. He just wants it by fall.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 13, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are U running the saw U got from Teacherman.


 
The 084 gets a little workout once in a while. Hell, i might let ole Stumpy work on it a little. Him being all famous and such.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 13, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, We can arrange that, I don't have a deadline on this saw. He just wants it by fall.


 
At least not a short term dead line.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The 084 gets a little workout once in a while. Hell, i might let ole Stumpy work on it a little. Him being all famous and such.



Yah, right:msp_tongue:



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> At least ot a short term dead line.


 
Good point:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 13, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The 084 gets a little workout once in a while. Hell, i might let ole Stumpy work on it a little. Him being all famous and such.


 
Now you don't go and drink any of that Stump Punch.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 13, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now you don't go and drink any of that Stump Punch.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
Too late.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 13, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Too late.


 
But, was it any good?????


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 14, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The 084 gets a little workout once in a while. Hell, i might let ole Stumpy work on it a little. Him being all famous and such.



We all knew it was going to happen, won't be long before he won't even build saws for AROKMO members. 



stumpyshusky said:


> Waitin on the rings & seals to git here, I should waited to start the thread till I git everything in but I couldn't wait. Workin on a 088 in the mean time. Plus gittin other customers machines done in the shop. As soon as I make more headway I'll post it.
> 
> Actually I don't have regular tv. Those government approved converter boxes didn't last worth a darn. So we just watch movies fer entertainment. We're plannin on gittin satalite set up before too long
> 
> Thanks fer the concern on the saw.



If you do you'll have to give the internet a try with them.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> We all knew it was going to happen, won't be long before he won't even build saws for AROKMO members.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do you'll have to give the internet a try with them.


 
My head aint that big yet:hmm3grin2orange:

I figured we'd git a bundle with sat TV & internet:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 14, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> But, was it any good?????


 
Hell yes!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 14, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> My head aint that big yet:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I figured we'd git a bundle with sat TV & internet:msp_thumbsup:


 
Yes it is Stump. Look again.:msp_w00t:


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Jul 18, 2011)

Subscribing...opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 18, 2011)

Stump we are waiting patiently. NOW GETTER DONE.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 18, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stump we are waiting patiently. NOW GETTER DONE.


 
But its hot out can't it wait till fall? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> But its hot out can't it wait till fall? :hmm3grin2orange:




That ain't no joke we had a 100* here today. Supposed to be hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> But its hot out can't it wait till fall? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I think he's busy rocking John T's big dog... Or..... Sittin in a water tank out back tryin' to survive this heatwave...:sweat3:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 18, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sittin in a water tank out back tryin' to survive this heatwave...:sweat3:



That ain't a bad Idea.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 18, 2011)

maybe we could drag the logs over to the side of the watering trough for bucking... you know set up some type of log plume in the backyard... 

Stump told me he's busy away from the 'net till Tues.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry fellas. I knew I shouldn't have started this thread till I got the whole thing done. 

The Wife & I took our two youngest boys to Branson yesterday, stayed the night, then went to the Wild Animal Safari in Strafford. It was nice to git away fer a bit, but still worried about all the things I need to git done in the shop.

I need to finnish John T's 088 up before I can resume this 290 project. After the 290 I gots a 576xp to git done. Then possibly be buildin a 372xp outta my parts stash fer a member here. Hopefully the saws keep commin in.

Don't worry I'll git right back on it. I'm excited to see if what I done to this 290 will show the gains that I want. Who knows, it may not even pull the chain in butter:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2011)

It runs!!! I'll post the rest of the pics ASAP. Been real busy lately. Gonna put a couple of tanks through it the make some test cuts to record the times. Sorry fer the delay. I'll do better on the next build thread I do.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> It runs!!! I'll post the rest of the pics ASAP. Been real busy lately. Gonna put a couple of tanks through it the make some test cuts to record the times. Sorry fer the delay. I'll do better on the next build thread I do.:msp_wink:


 
Hey stump! Don't use ultra on them first couple tanks... (-;


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey stump! Don't use ultra on them first couple tanks... (-;


 
I've already run a tank full of Lucas simi-synthetic through it ( all I had mixed at the time). I plan on gittin some non syn to break it in with. Hows the 372 handlein the heat??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I've already run a tank full of Lucas simi-synthetic through it ( all I had mixed at the time). I plan on gittin some non syn to break it in with. Hows the 372 handlein the heat??


 
The hot weather just makes madder... It's wearin a 20" bar now and laughs at it. Runs cooler than the little Stihl. (-:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> The hot weather just makes madder... It's wearin a 20" bar now and laughs at it. Runs cooler than the little Stihl. (-:


 
What fuel & mix are you runnin in it??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> What fuel & mix are you runnin in it??


 
92 octane non-ethanol with 45:1 Stihl ultra. Set rakers on chain to .035.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> 92 octane non-ethanol with 45:1 Stihl ultra. Set rakers on chain to .035.


 
Sounds good:msp_thumbsup: I was wonderin if you'd tried any AV fuel in it yet??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds good:msp_thumbsup: I was wonderin if you'd tried any AV fuel in it yet??


 
Still in fart around mode. I'll stock up when things get serious in September. Tryin to put some hours on Dollie...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2011)

Cut the Muffler appart & gutted it. I cut the bolt tubes off & held them in with the bolts when I welded it back together.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws013-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws013-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws014-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws014-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The finnished product. I fabbed & welded the shrouds on & made a block off plate fer the front.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws037.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks very good Stumpy!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks good Stumpy.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 25, 2011)

that muffler looks mean!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Cut the Muffler appart & gutted it. I cut the bolt tubes off & held them in with the bolts when I welded it back together.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws013-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws013-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws014-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws014-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> ...


 
There is no question the fella will know what saw he's running. Stumpbroke saws roar...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> There is no question the fella will know what saw he's running. Stumpbroke saws roar...


 
:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

*The results are in!!!!*

All cuts made in 16" pine. The saw is on it's fifth tank after the build.

Stock with slight MM
13.97
13.13
13.42
12.54
13.08

13.228 AVG.

Stumpbroke
10.41
11.00
11.54
10.51
10.65

10.822 AVG

13.228
10.822

2.406 sec diff.

Not too shabby.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> All cuts made in 16" pine. The saw is on it's fifth tank after the build.
> 
> Stock with slight MM
> 13.97
> ...


 
Those are interesting stats Stump!!! Is the throttle response a lot better now?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Good improvement. Very good. Especially for a 290!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Those are interesting stats Stump!!! Is the throttle response a lot better now?


 
It has a slight lull right off of idle. Probably due to the high intake duration, but other than that it's very snappy with plenty of pull. The last three tanks were noodlein some oak that was longer than the bar and it held rpms even when I was pushin it hard. It's getting better with every tank I put through it. I'll admit that it turned out to be a lil hotter than the work saw I'd planned on.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Good improvement. Very good. Especially for a 290!


 
Thanks, not bad fer a STIHL :msp_tongue: 
You need to bring that 357 down so we can have a lil showdown


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, not bad fer a STIHL :msp_tongue:
> You need to bring that 357 down so we can have a lil showdown


 
We love a good showdown...
:matrix:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, not bad fer a STIHL :msp_tongue:
> You need to bring that 357 down so we can have a lil showdown


 
I'll bring it. Will try for first of next week, maybe Monday will work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I'll bring it. Will try for first of next week, maybe Monday will work.


 
It's on!!!!!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> It's on!!!!!


 
I'll bring the old 346xp, it might surprise ya now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> It's on!!!!!


 
It's on like Donkey Kong.







You guys know I got to work next Monday, I guess me not being there keeps you from getting beat. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I'll bring the old 346xp, it might surprise ya now. :msp_biggrin:


 
Why's that????:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You'll have yer chance in OCT..........:msp_thumbup:


----------



## K5krawler (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I speak for the masses here. 



WE NEED MORE PICTURES AND VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Why's that????:msp_confused:


 
I tweaked it a bit. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

K5krawler said:


> I think I speak for the masses here.
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED MORE PICTURES AND VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You asked fer it, Are you sure you want a vid????:msp_w00t:
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Stumpyless.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Stumpyless.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 27, 2011)

musta been sleepin cause i just now saw this thread. good work stump. wonder what porting would do on an oly 252?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> musta been sleepin cause i just now saw this thread. good work stump. wonder what porting would do on an oly 252?


 
Good mornin, thanks, and there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

K5krawler said:


> I think I speak for the masses here.
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED MORE PICTURES AND VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sorry, I aint set up to do vids. What other pics do you want?? I've posted prtty much all I got of the innerds. Guess I could git a pic of it in action.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry, I aint set up to do vids. What other pics do you want?? I've posted prtty much all I got of the innerds. Guess I could git a pic of it in action.


 
Have Don get a video blurb of it and if nothin else, e-mail it to me. I can take it from there. Or mms it from a phone to my phone... I wanna see it!!!
ps:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws022.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws022.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws026.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws026.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws031-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws031-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 27, 2011)

Pullin GOOD chips!!!
Congratulations Stumpy!
You are the MAN.......................today!!!LOL
Kinda like to get my hands on that one.


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Pullin GOOD chips!!!
> Congratulations Stumpy!
> You are the MAN.......................today!!!LOL
> Kinda like to get my hands on that one.
> ...


 
Thanks Mike. Light shines on a dogs a$$ every once in a 
while:msp_ohmy:

Now to git to work on a 576xp with it's own set of problems. I may start a thread on it too.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Have Don get a video blurb of it and if nothin else, e-mail it to me. I can take it from there. Or mms it from a phone to my phone... I wanna see it!!!
> ps:


 
I'm not a videographer. My camera might do video but my internet sucks almost as bad as Stumpy's. We'll see what we can do though...

Nice pics, Stump!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 27, 2011)

please do.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 27, 2011)

All hail the Stumpy!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

AW SHUCKS you guys yer makin me blush:msp_wub:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> AW SHUCKS you guys yer makin me blush:msp_wub:


 
Looks more like a rash brother. Might want to get that checked out.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Looks more like a rash brother. Might want to get that checked out.:msp_w00t:


 
I did, the DR kicked me outa his office:msp_ohmy:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 27, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I did, the DR kicked me outa his office:msp_ohmy:


 
Prolly had the same rash eh??:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 27, 2011)

send it down to me and I'll take some vids and get them posted...





*didn't say anything bout sending the saw back tho


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 27, 2011)

hey stump it just so happens i have video capabilitys


----------



## logging22 (Jul 27, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey stump it just so happens i have video capabilitys


 
Well, get over there and help the man will ya??:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2011)

It's still light out GETTER DONE.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 27, 2011)

he didnt say please


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> he didnt say please


 
pleeze....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> he didnt say please


 
It is your brand of saw. Even if it is a cull.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 27, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> he didnt say please


 
Purty pweeze. Wif sugar on top and stuff.:msp_w00t:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 27, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is your brand of saw. Even if it is a cull.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_tongue:


 
did i miss something? a cull? is it a husky?:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey stump it just so happens i have video capabilitys


 
Sweet, I'll git my poodle skirt out fer the video:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 28, 2011)

I was a little worried about driving out in the backwoods of southern missouri to video something that had been stumpbroke but here we go anyway 
enjoy
<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jFVy5sMSW3w?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jFVy5sMSW3w?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 28, 2011)

and more

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KaBmYVfG-eo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KaBmYVfG-eo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2011)

That is a nice running saw Stumpy. :biggrin:


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2011)

What is that, rolled up newspaper?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 28, 2011)

logging22 said:


> What is that, rolled up newspaper?


 
pfffttt


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> pfffttt


 
Thats what i thought.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2011)

logging22 said:


> What is that, rolled up newspaper?


 
Well it definatly don't sound Swedish.uttahere2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a nice running saw Stumpy. :biggrin:


 
Thanks



logging22 said:


> What is that, rolled up newspaper?



It was wet too:msp_w00t:



plumbcrazyjr said:


> pfffttt



Now thats funny right there.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2011)

My was just bagging on ya a little brother. Looks and sounds good to me. Are you ready for the pair of 034's??? Gonna be kewl mang.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2011)

logging22 said:


> My was just bagging on ya a little brother. Looks and sounds good to me. Are you ready for the pair of 034's??? Gonna be kewl mang.


 
You gonna delliver em in person???


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> You gonna delliver em in person???


 
Im gonna try mang! Busy round here., Oh, and i still need a few parts.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Im gonna try mang! Busy round here., Oh, and i still need a few parts.


 
Dokey okey, I need to git some of these other saws done first anyhoo.


----------



## atvguns (Jul 28, 2011)

Stumpy you should of been wearing you Stihl hat


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Dokey okey, I need to git some of these other saws done first anyhoo.


 
You are from MO aint ya? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Stumpy you should of been wearing you Stihl hat



I thought about it, but didn't want to give ya'll any more ammo. That pic of me with a Stihl hat & runnin Stephen's 460 still huants me from time to time.



logging22 said:


> You are from MO aint ya? :msp_unsure:


 
Last I checked


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I thought about it, but didn't want to give ya'll any more ammo. That pic of me with a Stihl hat & runnin Stephen's 460 still huants me from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked


 
Ah shucks and stuff. Cornpone and grits or something.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2011)

logging22 said:


> You are from MO aint ya? :msp_unsure:


 
Nope... Stump's in Douglas County... They seceded from the state a number of years back... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanna send out a Huge thanks to Eric (plumbcrazyjr) fer commin over & shootin the vids fer me. Also fer postin them up on here.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 31, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I wanna send out a Huge thanks to Eric (plumbcrazyjr) fer commin over & shootin the vids fer me. Also fer postin them up on here.:msp_thumbsup:


 
no problem just dont try to hug me again:msp_ohmy:


----------



## K5krawler (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> You asked fer it, Are you sure you want a vid????:msp_w00t:
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Stumpyless.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Stumpyless.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
I finally got the video I was looking for! Thank goodness it wasn't like the picture lol! 



stumpyshusky said:


> It has a slight lull right off of idle. Probably due to the high intake duration, but other than that it's very snappy with plenty of pull. The last three tanks were noodlein some oak that was longer than the bar and it held rpms even when I was pushin it hard. It's getting better with every tank I put through it. I'll admit that it turned out to be a lil hotter than the work saw I'd planned on.


 
What kind of RPM's do you have that saw turning? Did you have to do anything to the carb to add any fuel etc?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

K5krawler said:


> I finally got the video I was looking for! Thank goodness it wasn't like the picture lol!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of RPM's do you have that saw turning? Did you have to do anything to the carb to add any fuel etc?


 
Not sure on the rpm's. I need to git a tach. Sunfish is commin to the shop in the mornin & I hope he brings his tach & I'll let ya know what it's turnin. As far as the fuel system goes, it's all stock.


----------



## atvguns (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure on the rpm's. I need to git a tach. Sunfish is commin to the shop in the mornin & I hope he brings his tach & I'll let ya know what it's turnin. As far as the fuel system goes, it's all stock.


 Another GTG and no invite I see how it is wait till Les finds out


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Another GTG and no invite I see how it is wait till Les finds out


 
Nope, it's all business:msp_tongue::msp_w00t: Open invite fer anybody that wants to show up in the morn at the shop.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll bring my tach. We'll also run it against a stock 357xp for comparison and will see how the old, 'tweaked' 346 measures up.:msp_biggrin:

Be there in a bit.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I'll bring my tach. We'll also run it against a stock 357xp for comparison and will see how the old, 'tweaked' 346 measures up.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Be there in a bit.


 
Thanks fer commin down Don, also thanks fer the suasage bisquits:msp_wub:. You done a good job on that 346, real strong pullin 45cc saw. I'll let you comment on the 357 vs 290. I can't bring myself to say that a Stihl was faster than a Husky. Well,  I guess I just did:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

K5krawler said:


> What kind of RPM's do you have that saw turning? Did you have to do anything to the carb to add any fuel etc?


 
It was runnin @ 13,000 rpms.


----------



## K5krawler (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> It was runnin @ 13,000 rpms.


 
Thanks Stump, it sounds real good and really strong!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks fer commin down Don, also thanks fer the suasage bisquits:msp_wub:. You done a good job on that 346, real strong pullin 45cc saw. I'll let you comment on the 357 vs 290. I can't bring myself to say that a Stihl was faster than a Husky. Well, I guess I just did:msp_unsure:


 
Only a 'Stump Broke' Stihl can beat a Husky. :msp_w00t:

Yep, the Stump Broke 290 felt stronger and cut faster than the 357xp. Very impressed with what Stumpy did with a lowly ms290. *Very impressed*!

That lil 346 is a ripper. I love it! 

Good visit man! And I'm very much looking forward to my first Top Secret Stump Broke project saw. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

K5krawler said:


> Thanks Stump, it sounds real good and really strong!


 
Thanks buddy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Only a 'Stump Broke' Stihl can beat a Husky. :msp_w00t:
> 
> Yep, the Stump Broke 290 felt stronger and cut faster than the 357xp. Very impressed with what Stumpy did with a lowly ms290. *Very impressed*!
> 
> ...


 
They won't know what hit em :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> They won't know what hit em :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Gunna be FUN! :hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks, Stumpy!!!


On a side note, the 357 isn't feelin very good right now. Going to 'Tweak' it real soon. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Gunna be FUN! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Thanks, Stumpy!!!
> 
> ...


 
You're right... It should be put out of it's misery... :msp_wink:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 1, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Another GTG and no invite I see how it is wait till Les finds out


 
Them two need to get a room! GTG after GTG and no way of knowing till its over. I see how it is. Think ill dust off my 290 and we will just see whats what at the real GTG! What ya think bout that Strumpet??:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Them two need to get a room! GTG after GTG and no way of knowing till its over. I see how it is. Think ill dust off my 290 and we will just see whats what at the real GTG! What ya think bout that Strumpet??:msp_wink:


 

The Wood Boss wants in on that action!!! Something needs to come in last!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Them two need to get a room! GTG after GTG and no way of knowing till its over. I see how it is. Think ill dust off my 290 and we will just see whats what at the real GTG! What ya think bout that Strumpet??:msp_wink:


 
Bring it, don't sing it.:msp_sneaky: 



Hedgerow said:


> The Wood Boss wants in on that action!!! Something needs to come in last!!!


 
Are you talkin about the 028 of yers that I've got ?????


----------



## logging22 (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Bring it, don't sing it.:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talkin about the 028 of yers that I've got ?????


 
Ok, you asked for it brody!:msp_sad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Ok, you asked for it brody!:msp_sad:


 
Yes I did & I'll even say please:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Yes I did & I'll even say please:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
Aint you got something else to do today?? Me either, too daym hot outside. My 290 is gonna need a little work though. I got a recoil and a tank. What else do i need??


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Bring it, don't sing it.:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talkin about the 028 of yers that I've got ?????


 
Sshhhhhh. Stump!!!! Don aint supposed to know about that one!!! (-:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> You're right... It should be put out of it's misery... :msp_wink:


Just got to give it a pep talk.:msp_mellow:



Hedgerow said:


> Sshhhhhh. Stump!!!! Don aint supposed to know about that one!!! (-:


I didn't hear anything... :hmm3grin2orange:

You really want a piece of the 346? umpkin2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Just got to give it a pep talk.:msp_mellow:
> 
> 
> I didn't hear anything... :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...


 
Yup... The 028's been embarrassed before... It just likes to come out and play... Besides, you never know what Stumpy's got up his sleeve... The 028 ain't a clamshell...
:canny:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sshhhhhh. Stump!!!! Don aint supposed to know about that one!!! (-:


 
OK I won't tell tell him


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> OK I won't tell tell him


 
Tell me what.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2011)

Here it is guys... This vid is of the 290 Stumpy ported. It's wearing an 18" bar and Stumpy is a bit vertically challenged, so he had a hard time getting around the 20" Hedge post we were cutting on... I made a few cuts with it, and was very impressed with how much torque it had. It don't run like any Farm Boss I've ever run... 

[video=youtube;12YokqtQwXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12YokqtQwXM[/video]


----------



## sunfish (Aug 19, 2011)

It also outran a stock 357xp. *%[email protected]# :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, virtically challenged & yer stand was made fer Hurman Munster.
Thanks fer postin this vid. That Hedge is the hardest stuff I've cut. Really puts a load on a saw. Specially when the rakers are knocked down to around .045"-.050". I've set it up with a 20" bar fer the owner & it doesn't bat an eye with it in dry pin oak. Saw just keeps gittin stronger.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2011)

It's got enough power now to justify it's weight... :msp_wink: 
And yes, that saw buck is PERFECT!!! I'll bet Les and Kenneth would like it...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder how a MS390 would do with the same mods. :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I wonder how a MS390 would do with the same mods. :msp_confused:


 
I got an 039...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I got an 039...:msp_wink:


 
OH really:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2011)

Woodchucker's 039...

[video=youtube;k3iZ-LlSBwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3iZ-LlSBwU[/video]


He's a shufflin'...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought you ment you owned one that I could widdle on:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I thought you ment you owned one that I could widdle on:msp_sad:


 
I did, and do...  That vid was something I just stumbled across on you tube... figured it would get your competitive "freak on"...
:choler:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I did, and do...  That vid was something I just stumbled across on you tube... figured it would get your competitive "freak on"...
> :choler:


 
I'm not very competetive by nature, but these saw can git the best of me. :tongue2:


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Stumpy..... follow this one http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/178738.htm


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm not very competetive by nature, but these saw can git the best of me. :tongue2:


 
I know...:msp_biggrin: 
That and the smell of AV gas...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> Stumpy..... follow this one http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/178738.htm


 
Been watchin:msp_thumbsup: To bad we couldn't run them together once He gits er done


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I know...:msp_biggrin:
> That and the smell of AV gas...:msp_wink:


 
Haven't tried any AV fuel in it yet. It would really wake up then.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, the ole boy came & got his saw. We went out & made a few cuts with it with the 20" bar. He has never had a 20" on it cause he thought it had a hard enough time with the 18". He asked if he would even tell a difference in power since it had a bigger bar on it. I told him he might:msp_thumbup:. He made couple of cuts with it in a 24" dia block of pin oak. All he could say was HOLY SH!T!!!! That was worth all the money in the world to see his face. I love buildin saws, but the look on peoples faces are priceless. Makes what I do even better.
I also talked the guy into lettin me take it to the next GTG to play with it.

Thanks fer all who have chimed in here on my first build thread. I'm sure I'll have more, just don't have time or patience(loading all the pics) to do a thread on all of them. 

I hope this thread shows that you don't have to have a Mag case pro saw to have a strong wood cutter. If a homeowner grade saw is what you got, build the hell outa it. I believe it's worth it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 19, 2011)

I just picked up a mildly scored 039 that I want to port.
I'm sure the cylinder will be ok, hopefully be able to clean up and reuse the piston.


Mike


----------



## atvguns (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> That was worth all the money in the world to see his face. I love buildin saws, but the look on peoples faces are priceless. Makes what I do even better..


 Was this before or after the hug


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Was this before or after the hug


 
He sure acted like he was gonna hug me, but settled fer a handshake:rolleyes2:


----------



## albert (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah Stumpy, I know what you mean when you see their reaction. Good job on that saw! There is alot to gain on that series of saws with just some muffler work. You topped that with some porting to boot. I did my friends muffler on his 290 and he could not believe the difference it made. Like said before, when you get the locked in power out of them the 13 plus pounds of the power head is fine. Stock, they weigh too much for what they can do.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 19, 2011)

Stumpy rules.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> To quote saw troll... "they're overweight pigs"...


 

Who's sawtroll??


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Who's sawtroll??


 
An old guy that loves these kind of saws. Just sayin.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> An old guy that loves these kind of saws. Just sayin.


 

Oh cool.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Stumpy rules.


 
AW SHUCKS:redface:



Mastermind said:


> An old guy that loves these kind of saws. Just sayin.


 
And stuff:tongue2:


----------



## 440-460bb (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to the site and have been reading about the GTG could you tell me what that is? Also wondering if anyone is doing port work or mods in the nebraska area? - Btw the saws look great and really look like they perform great. Nice job !


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi 440-460 and welcome to the AS!

GTG stands for Get To Gather and is basically....(as Ohio Greggs sister so aptly put it) where a bunch of "saw geeks" assemble in one place to talk about, run, race, badmouth, and generally have fun with our chainsaws.
There will likely be saws there that you have never seen and saws that you or someone dear to you used to "have one just like".
We usually have a bite to eat, sometimes have a "beverage" or twelve after the saws are put away and sometimes even camp out overnight.
Make sure to attend one if you REALLY like chainsaws they are great.


Mike


----------



## 440-460bb (Aug 20, 2011)

I did a search for gtg and the zip showed it was in ok, is that where it is always at or is it held in other places too? I would like to see some of what is out there and what can be done but don't want to drive all over the nation for it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

440-460bb said:


> I did a search for gtg and the zip showed it was in ok, is that where it is always at or is it held in other places too? I would like to see some of what is out there and what can be done but don't want to drive all over the nation for it.


 
Just keep an eye on the chainsaw forum. One may pop up near you. But being in Nebraska, you're probably looking at a drive no matter which one you chose to attend... There's one in Tennessee first of oct. Then one in AR later in oct. They have em' in Ohio, Wisconsin, and Iowa that I know of... The Michigan guys just can't seem to iron one out though...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2 (Aug 20, 2011)

440-460bb said:


> I did a search for gtg and the zip showed it was in ok, is that where it is always at or is it held in other places too? I would like to see some of what is out there and what can be done but don't want to drive all over the nation for it.


 
There's 1 in Iowa this fall. Just search Iowa GTG. Not a bad drive if you're in eastern NE. They are lot of fun, always good people.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 20, 2011)

I love GTG's, good folks, buncha saws, And usually allot of good grub. Don't git much better than that.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 20, 2011)

440-460bb said:


> I did a search for gtg and the zip showed it was in ok, is that where it is always at or is it held in other places too? I would like to see some of what is out there and what can be done but don't want to drive all over the nation for it.


 

Here's some reading for you.....

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=18006656ae9954f0&biw=1093&bih=499


----------



## angelo c (Aug 20, 2011)

there are GTG's in all parts of the country...except fer NJ...they legislated fun out of NJ during the Florio years...now that there are more lawyers then landscapers in the NJ yellow pages( look it up if you don't believe me) we can't have GTG's here. Sorry. That's why God made Pennsylvania...so us doofus' ( or is that doofi?) can still have some fun....

Unfortunately in some parts of PA there are wild savages called "fans" they usually cohort in any sporting event area's. Avoid them at all costs they can be very unrully. I hear parts of Texas and Florida have wild boars that are fearfull of Philli "fans"....now back to our regularly scheduled chainsaw presentation...


----------



## 440-460bb (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for so many replies! I didnt expect so many in such a short time. Also thanks for the links that was helpful, I will have to see what comes of a (somewhat) local gtg. That sounds fun and I would like to see some modded saws up close and get some addtional tips. 


Great site guys!!!!! This helped me to do the 460bb swap on my 440 but haven't had a chance to run it much or seen much more reviews on that mod.


Hope I didn't hijack this thread too much.

-Andy


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Aug 21, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I love GTG's, good folks, buncha saws, And usually allot of good grub. Don't git much better than that.


 
you would be focused on the food wouldnt you stumpy


----------



## logging22 (Aug 21, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you would be focused on the food wouldnt you stumpy


 
He been to my house a couple of times. Used up all of the food stamps both times. Guy eats everything in sight.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2011)

logging22 said:


> He been to my house a couple of times. Used up all of the food stamps both times. Guy eats everything in sight.


 
The dogs ain't even safe.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2011)

I take sausage biscuits when I visit Stumpy. Makes fer better traddin. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> The dogs ain't even safe.


 
It a good thing i have male dogs. Wink.:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2011)

logging22 said:


> It a good thing i have male dogs. Wink.:biggrin:


 
Yeah but I heard the boy will eat anything. :msp_wink:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah but I heard the boy will eat anything. :msp_wink:


 
The old lady will take exception to that. She loves here pooches.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The old lady will take exception to that. She loves here pooches.:msp_thumbup:


 
I loved a dog one time. 

Is that wrong?


----------



## logging22 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I loved a dog one time.
> 
> Is that wrong?


 
Depends i guess on the "love" part. Easy mang.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Depends i guess on the "love" part. Easy mang.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just some gentle petting.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 22, 2011)

440-460bb said:


> Thanks for so many replies! I didnt expect so many in such a short time. Also thanks for the links that was helpful, I will have to see what comes of a (somewhat) local gtg. That sounds fun and I would like to see some modded saws up close and get some addtional tips.
> 
> 
> Great site guys!!!!! This helped me to do the 460bb swap on my 440 but haven't had a chance to run it much or seen much more reviews on that mod.
> ...


 
You didn't hijack it anymore than the rest of these jackleggs. I tell you what, gone fer half a day & this is the treatment I git. If you guy's aint got nuttin better to do that to F!!k up my thread that I guess I'll quit postin on here. You guys really Pissed me off this time. Take yer bisquits & dogs & shove em up yer................................















Just kiddin fellers,:hmm3grin2orange: I love you guys. Wuldn't have it any other way.
 
Don & Less, I thought you fed me just to keep me from humpin yer leggs.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 22, 2011)

Before anybody busts my balls fer makin this a stickey, it was an accident. I was tryin to make one of my other threads a stickey(a more informative thread) & wrote down the wrong thread ID #. 
I've sent Darin a PM to resolve the problem (me bein a dumbazz).


----------



## atvguns (Aug 22, 2011)

Just leave it as a sticky I hear Brad S. kinda likes them anyway 

you go Stump


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 22, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Just leave it as a sticky I hear Brad S. kinda likes them anyway
> 
> you go Stump


 
I would but I realy thought my degree wheel thread would be better off as a sticky.http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177311.htm


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 22, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I would but I realy thought my degree wheel thread would be better off as a sticky.http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177311.htm


 
IMHO, that should be in the Chainsaw FAQ sticky. There are other threads about the same topic. If we made stickies of every how-to thread, we'd have a real mess.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, that should be in the Chainsaw FAQ sticky. There are other threads about the same topic. If we made stickies of every how-to thread, we'd have a real mess.


 
Darin fixed my screw up. 
I thought it would be a good addition to the stickeys. I hope it will git filled with links to other pertinant threads.


----------



## atvguns (Oct 29, 2011)

Spent a little time comparing the Stumpbroke Ms290 to a couple of others saws today here is the vids

[video=youtube;92ONtSck7KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ONtSck7KU[/video]

[video=youtube;8OLdbnSNaW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OLdbnSNaW0[/video]

[video=youtube;GOsM2usyJFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOsM2usyJFE[/video]


----------



## atvguns (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump


----------



## sunfish (Oct 29, 2011)

Hottest ms290 I've ever seen!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand (Oct 29, 2011)

That 290 was fast in that wood,no doubt.Only a second or so slower than that stock 044


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 29, 2011)

A big thanks goes out to atvguns fer donating the wood & camera time to help me out with this. I figured it would be interesting to have a lil follow up on this 290. I asked the owner ( a local customer) if I could take it to the Jasper AR GTG. He has put several hours on it since he picked it up & I was surprized at how the saw felt after bein good & broke in. 
So I asked atvguns if he would take some vids of it against a stock 029 & his stock 044. The 029 & 290 are wearin the same chain, 325 full chisel std stihl & a 20" bar. the 044 was wearin a 3/8 full chisel. The first take with the 044 was slower than the MS290 so we tried it agian. It's surprizeing how much this 290 woke up after bein modded.


----------

